# Altavoz externo para Microamp Marshal MS-2



## alberto romano (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Yo sólo quiero saber si con esta configuración, el uso prolongado puede dañar o bien el ampli o el alimentador.

He conectado en paralelo un altavoz externo a un microamp Marshall MS-2.
Estas son las especificaciones del Marshall:
Potencia = 1 Watt
Impedancia altavoz = 8 ohmnios

El altavoz externo también es de 8 ohmnios, y su diámetro es casi el doble que el interno.
Si no me informé mal, en paralelo la resistencia que "verá" el ampli será de 4 ohmnios
Alimento el ampli con alimentador externo de 9 V, 350 mA, 3 W. 
( Marshal especifica  en el manual, un alimentador de 100 mA, con lo cual supongo que voy "sobrado" por si acaso...  )

El resultado es el que deseaba: 

El altavoz externo  me entrega ese punto de graves que le faltaba al interno, sin comerse los agudos del pequeño.
El sonido se mantiene limpio y se escuchan ambos altavoces sin que el uno se coma al otro.

Nada más y muchísimas gracias por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 17, 2012)

Entiendo que el ampli está calculado para el altavoz que lleva. Si le pones una carga de 4 ohmios le estás obligando a desarrollar el doble de potencia, con lo cual tarde o temprano lo quemarás.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 17, 2012)

Simplemente de igual forma que conectaste el externo, puedes aislar el interno para evitar bajar a 4 ohmios, no es problema. ten en cuenta:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/31450/TOSHIBA/TA8213K.html



Puedes adaptarle un sistema de pluf con suiche para aislarlo en el momento de conectarlo y/o colocarle un condensador para que sirva en la parte de agudos si es del caso (sin pasar de los 10uF)



Corrijo el datasheet real es:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/69377/KEC/KIA6213S.html


----------



## alberto romano (Sep 17, 2012)

Gracias a todos por vuestro interés.  Por lo pronto habéis salvado al Marshalito de perecer por estar obligado a trabajar con 4 ohm, cuando como bien decís, estará diseñado para 8.

En otra respuesta se me dice que anule el interno y deje sólo el externo, para que trabaje a 8 ohmnios que es lo suyo: esto lo probé pero me dí cuenta de que anulando el interno los agudos y los, digamos, medio/agudos del pequeño quedan muy empobrecidos y era peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

¿Creéis que conectándolos en serie evitaría cargarme el aparatillo?

Nasaserna me sugiere: "colocarle un condensador para que sirva en la parte de agudos si es del caso (sin pasar de los 10uF)"
Si esto ayudara a no perder los agudos podría estar bien, pero no se dónde debo colocarlo.


Bueno, creo que me tendré que conformar con los pocos graves que tiene, que será mejor que cargármelo.

De nuevo muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 17, 2012)

Podrías colocarlos en serie, pero... perderías potencia, aunque si lo que quieres es mejorar la respuesta de bajos sin perder los brillos del parlante original, bien.

Por otro lado colocándole un condensador NP(no polar) en serie con el parlante del Marshalito y le dejas full al adicional. aumentaría notablemente la respuesta en frecuencia del equipo. y la impedancia no se afectaría de manera negativa, siempre y cuando no exageres, pues ten en cuenta que el Marshallito no fue diseñado para grandes conciertos


----------

